
Documentary on Steve Jobs and NeXT - eigenvalue
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toVTP-vcsk8
======
orionblastar
I liked how he got smarter from his failed products at Apple. Decided instead
of starting from scratch just use Unix instead and build the GUI on top of
that.

------
Tanegashima
The 90's… really strange times when there was a split between "desktops" and
"workstations", with different OS's, CPU's and what not!

~~~
qubex
Well... not really. Basically the PC OSes died and what we are left with is
the OSes that were then considered workstation-class, namely derivatives of
UNIX (Linux, macOS) and Windows NT.

Similarly now we have a split between ”PCs” and mobile OSes (which are
arguably far more ’personal’ than PCs ever were).

